# FR: être réputé (de/pour) + infinitif



## friandise

est-ce que c'est "être réputé de + infinitif" ou sans le "de"?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## carolineR

être réputé + adjectif : il est réputé intelligent
être réputé + infinitif : il est réputé avoir tué son voisin


----------



## Benoît abroad

..ou encore "il est réputé pour démarrer au quart de tour"


----------



## Marquette

If you want to say that someone is reputed to have done something, is it correct to say, as an example, "Il est réputé avoir voyagé en Chine"" or is it more correct to say "Il est réputé *pour* avoir voyagé en Chine" ?  I can find numerous examples of both online, even on web domains from France,  but since "avoir" is the infinitive it seems redundant to me to put the word "pour" in there??   

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Mauricet

Both sentences are correct, but with different meanings. _Il est réputé avoir fait X_ means there is a general agreement that he did X. _Il est réputé *pour* avoir fait X_ means his reputation is based upon his doing X.

And be welcome, Marquette!


----------



## BellaDancer

En français, on ne dit pas _Il est r_é_puté* d*_'_avoir fait X_?


----------



## benzema69

il est réputé pour avoir fait est mieux
He's famous for doing smth...


----------



## BellaDancer

Oui, j'ai compris.  Mais, Mauricet a écrit _Il est réputé avoir fait X_.

Je voudrais savoir s'il ne faut pas dire _Il est réputé *d'*avoir fait X._


----------



## Fabrice26

Non, absolument pas: ce n'est pas correct du tout...


----------



## benzema69

Il est réputé *pour *avoir fait


----------



## BellaDancer

Est-ce que _Il est réputé avoir fait X_, sans "_d'" est correct?_


----------



## Fabrice26

Oui, c'est correct
(mais avec la différence de sens soulignée par Mauricet)


----------



## Marquette

Thanks to all for the input !  Thank you, Mauricet, for the welcome, and for the explanation of the nuances in meaning - sounds like two vastly different meanings, although I am told by a Canadian French acquaintance
that adding the "pour" sounds better to the Canadian ear - not being a native French speaker, I couldn't say. 

 My intention was, by saying, "Il est réputé avoir fait X" to be saying "He is reputed (i.e., said) to have done X" and not that he is famous (known) for doing X ...


----------



## youngneil

carolineR said:


> être réputé + infinitif : il est réputé avoir tué son voisin


Sorry, carolineR, I usually find your help very relevant, but this sentence does not sound quite right to me...

I have a doubt : do others share it?
​


----------



## Maître Capello

La tournure est pourtant parfaitement correcte, mais elle relève surtout du langage juridique ou administratif.


----------



## Bezoard

La tournure est nettement plus courante avec l'infinitif sans le "de". On trouve parfois l'infinitif avec le "de", notamment dans les textes anciens, mais si vous l'utilisez, on vous reprochera peut-être une faute contre la grammaire.
[…]


----------



## youngneil

Now that the two threads have been merged, my question is not so relevant anymore, as there is more info and I get it!

Merci toutefois pour cette précision capitale, Maître Capello : "réputé + participe passé" relève du langage juridique.


----------

